

The Pannini Projection – perspective images with very wide fields of view - pinko
http://tksharpless.net/vedutismo/Pannini/

======
jkot
I know astronomical and spherical projections well, but there is whole new
world of 'architectural' projections:

[http://hugin.sourceforge.net/docs/manual/Projections.html](http://hugin.sourceforge.net/docs/manual/Projections.html)

------
jdeisenberg
Ah, that tends to explain the name of this 360 degree panorama photo ball:
[https://www.panono.com/](https://www.panono.com/)

------
kbenson
So, is it "Gian Paolo Pannini" as stated here, or "Giovanni Paolo Panini" as
wikipedia claims?

~~~
hobbes78
Is it Bill Gates or William Gates? ;)

~~~
kbenson
Pannini != Panini

------
plg
is there a lightroom plugin?

